# Splinter removal ideas?



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Anybody have any secret tips for removing splinters? Ds, age 4, has a splinter in his foot, far enough in that we cannot reach it w/tweezers. He is very sensitive & will barely let us near it, so using a needle would involve holding him still (a nice way of saying one of us would have to pin him down while he screamed bloody murder - rather not go there.) It is causing him some pain. He won't put any weight on his foot. We tried soaking it in a long bath tonight, w/no change.

If anyone has an ideas, we (especially ds) would be grateful.


----------



## mountain mom (Nov 6, 2003)

So sorry to hear of your troubles! This is an old remedy passed down through my family. Coat the area with a carrier oil such as sweet almond oil, olive oil works great or even butter in a pinch. Lay a sliver of raw peeled garlic over the splinter or sliver area and put a bandaid over and let sit over night. The garlic naturally 'draws' the splinter out and prevents infection. The oil is there to protect the skin.
Good luck and post back in with results!


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Leave the splinter alone till it festers, then squeeze out. In about a day it will fester enought to squeeze out.


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

we have had success with numbing the area with an ice pack then using a needle, but only if absolutley necessary


----------



## myrrhmaid (Aug 20, 2002)

Bentonite Clay has drawing properties. Wet some clay with water and place over splinter. I don't know if ds will be still long enough to not bump it off but I imagine it will be just as effective if you bandage it. otherwise like other posters said-it will squeeze out-with much relief in a day or so. Poor guy! Those HURT! here's some smilies for him!































































ag































































:







:







:







:







: :computer:




















































































:LOL



































:


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Ive always soaked in warm soapy water........it tends to just slide out after that..esp when you soak a long time.


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

Would he respond well to helping with the removal process? Have him hold the magnifying glass while one of you hold the foot and the other works at the splinter? Numb the spot first with ice of course, and renumb as needed.

This helped our DS to cope when he had a splinter in his foot, but he was also older at the time.


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

As much as I hate to admit it, I had to scare ds into letting me remove a splinter. We numbed it with ice(it was festered







) and got it out with a pin. I told him if he didn't let me do it, then we'd have to go to the dr and they'd probably cut it out







He was very brave and stood there, and let me get it out









ETA: he's 4.5.


----------



## LoveBeads (Jul 8, 2002)

I have heard that you can use scotch tape to pull it out. Just stick it on and yank it off. I"ve never tried it though...


----------



## Nanner (Apr 12, 2002)

A lady I know used to tell her little girl that the "Splinter Fairy" would come take it out at night- maybe that will work if he is a deep sleeper?
Sara


----------



## Gumbi (Jul 11, 2003)

My daughter is a barefoot girl in the summer and tends to get many splinters, which would be a screaming, holding down affair everytime....not fun for anyone!!
My mom finally just decided to let her go at it with the needle when she was about 4.5 or 5 and every since then she has gotten almost all of her splinters out herself! She knows when it hurts too much and when to stop and try something else. She is so triumphant when she finally does get it out!! (she is 7 now







) Anywho...hope this helps for next time.


----------



## lab (Jun 11, 2003)

Wait until they are sleeping!

I swear it works!

Put them in a long bath - straight to bed - wait for them to go to sleep and ATTACK!

It's hysterical when my dh and I get splinters out. We end up giggling and snorting the whole time


----------



## artemesia (Nov 27, 2001)

This may not work for every kid, but its worth a try. When Dd gets a splinter, she screams bloody murder when we try to get it out. One day I tried telling her the story of the lion and the mouse (Aesops fable) where the mouse removes the splinter from the lion's paw, while taking out her splinter. It distracted her enough and calmed her down so we could get the darned thing out.


----------

